

Microsoft Research JavaScript Cryptography Library - taylorbuley
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/29f9385d-da4c-479a-b2ea-2a7bb335d727/default.aspx

======
silenteh
I am still downloading the library, just to take a quick look at it, however
254MB seems a bit oversized...

